
Pi seconds equals one nanocentury  - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/10/14/duffs-rule/
======
beagle3
And people who worked on VAX/VMS systems fondly remember the unit of time
called "microfortnight" -- it's about 1.21 seconds, which means for short
periods you can reason about it like seconds. However, you know that when you
schedule your backup to happen every 500,000 microfortnights it will happen
exactly every week.

------
jsharpe
this reminds me of my favourite weird coincidence:

mile / kilometer ~= golden ratio

